# Cross stitching



## Rosey (Aug 3, 2009)

I do cross stitching but I don't usually have time for much of it (either that or i'm just slow...).

This is the last one I finished:







and I'm working on this one (still). I stopped it while I did the one above. It's just so big. Usually I don't make big ones cause I never finish. I will finish this one though.


----------



## heartsong (Aug 3, 2009)

*x*

:shock:  wow!

the 1st one is so delicate!  love the colors on the 2nd!  are they pillow covers? like for the sofa?

you have way more patience than i do!  really beautiful!


----------



## Dixie (Aug 4, 2009)

OH that's beautiful! Both of them!! Soooo much patients!


----------



## Rosey (Aug 4, 2009)

Thanks  I need to take better pictures. The first one was my first time doing linen and I hate it. The count was small, I wasn't used to it and learned a lot of new stitches and I had to undo and redo so much because I counted wrong.

I'm going to frame them both. I was going to give one to my mom but she wouldn't appreciate it and it would sit under a pile of something so....


----------



## Deda (Aug 4, 2009)

Rosey!  Those are so pretty!  I love cross stitching.  Especially when it's something so beautiful, I can't wait to see it finished and framed!

Back in the late 80's I used to stitch model covers for Hickory Hollow. Most of the patterns were lovely, but the worst is having to stitch up something you think is truly hideous!


----------



## topcat (Aug 4, 2009)

Wow, Rosey, you are so talented!  They are both lovely and will look truly beautiful framed.  I love delicate artwork and your cross stitching just makes my heart happy  

Tanya


----------



## Rosey (Aug 4, 2009)

Thanks! I enjoy doing it but then I get obsessed and do it for hours and hours and then I overload on it.

I have a black and white one planned for my sister's wedding. It's simple with the bride and groom, names and dates. I wanted to make a table runner for her but I may not have time with school starting back up.


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2009)

Those are stunning Rosey , I love to  cross stitch too ,  before I started making soap I did a lot of it . You do beautiful work .

Kitn


----------



## Rosey (Aug 9, 2009)

Thanks! I won't show you the back though! lol


----------



## gekko62 (Aug 9, 2009)

I started a birth commemoration freize for my neice. It's almost finished.She's just turned 12... :roll:


----------



## Rosey (Aug 9, 2009)

i started a baby blanket when I was pregnant..she's 8..i have no idea where it is..LOL


----------



## gekko62 (Aug 9, 2009)

In my defence I have to say I HAVE completed other pieces in the interim! LoL

I tend to get 'caught up' in all sorts of crafts,but most things take loads of work & time to complete,so I lose interest,start something else,blahblahblah.Inspiration strikes occasionally & off I go again..   
Thats why I love soapmaking.An hour or two & you're done!


----------

